
Apple's dark patter: can't download all photos at once from web iCloud - kostko
https://discussions.apple.com/thread/8129524
======
kostko
I have the 256gb phone, and the phone was uploading all the original photos to
iCloud, and leaving the optimized version on the phone. Now my 5gb free
storage is filled up, and I have no way of downloading 1000 of my photos
unless I go and shift click through all of them...

